# [TOOL]Serve un Timer?

## klaudyo

Ciao a tutti.

Ieri l'altro mi serviva un timer grafico sotto Linux. Siccome non ho trovato nulla in giro di già fatto me lo sono progammato in C++/Qt.

Se a qualcuno interessa, andate su www.klaudyo.it e cliccate la sezione "Tools & Programs" (oppure direttamente qui)

Ciao!

PS nel link che ho postato si trova anche uno screenshot

----------

## gaffiere

nn ho provato ancora il tool, però volevo farti i complimenti per il sito e la sua grafica: mi piace!  :Smile: 

see ya

----------

## klaudyo

Grazie!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

ehmm... ho scaricato, ho starrato, ho degizzippato, ho dato ./EasyTime... ho cliccato su start e...

non é partito   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## klaudyo

Cioè?

Domanda: ma hai impostato il tempo a cui vuoi arrivare o da cui vuoi partire?

Se lasci tutto a 00:00:00 lui parte da zero per arrivare a zero.... quindi non parte.

Ciao!

PS grazie per il debug!!

----------

## comio

come si imposta il tempo? la barra sotto non si muove se tento di usarla con il cursore.

ciao

----------

## silian87

Prova con la rotellina del mose, sembra funzionare cosi' (mmm non e' molto intuitivo..   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Pero' non male... sai cosa potresti fare... mettici che alla fine del countdown si possa eseguire un evento... metti una textbox con il programma da avviare, non credo sia difficile. Cosi' e' molto piu' utile!

P.S.: SU powerpc funziona bene   :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

asd

il problema è il menu' credo (la freccia in alto a sx)

se ci clicchi sopra hai le opzioni della finestra non quelle per impostare il timer

ma è quello il menu?

asd

----------

## silian87

Io non ho freccie in alto a sinistra   :Shocked:   (uso window maker... non so se centra...)

----------

## comio

ok! funziona  :Smile: 

lo testo con la mia pasta... 12 minuti in contdown.

ciao

----------

## klaudyo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> asd
> 
> il problema è il menu' credo (la freccia in alto a sx)
> 
> se ci clicchi sopra hai le opzioni della finestra non quelle per impostare il timer
> ...

 

 :Confused: 

Di cosa stai parlando? Io no ho fatto nesun menu!!   :Very Happy: 

Credevo che il programma fosse abbastanza intuitivo: 

1) Si imposta il tempo con la rotella del mouse (che ormai hanno tutti, al limite lo miglioro in modo tale che se uno non ha la rotella possa aumentare o diminuire ore, minuti e secondi con i tasti dx e sinistro).

2) Si sceglie se contare in avanti (da 00:00:00) o in dietro (dal tempo impostato) 

3) si preme play

Non c'è nessun menù. 

Ho pensato che l'uso della rotella del mouse (anche se all'inizio non è intuitivo) rendesse il tool molto comodo (almeno per me lo è!!).

Ad ogni modo ho messo i tool tip per aiutare l'utente (anche se sotto windows non appaiono!!!.... colpa di QT).

Ottima idea qualla di fargli fare qualcosa alla fine (esecuzione di un comando). Lo farò!

----------

## klaudyo

 *comio wrote:*   

> ok! funziona 
> 
> lo testo con la mia pasta... 12 minuti in contdown.
> 
> ciao

 

Si è scotta la pasta, o è andato tutto bene?

se tutto ok, posto la tua come una storia di successo nella sezione del mio sito dedicata ad EasyTimer!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## klaudyo

 *comio wrote:*   

> come si imposta il tempo? la barra sotto non si muove se tento di usarla con il cursore.
> 
> ciao

 

No ho capito bene cosa intendi...

----------

## comio

 *klaudyo wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   ok! funziona 
> 
> lo testo con la mia pasta... 12 minuti in contdown.
> 
> ciao 
> ...

 

perfetto! esattamente 12 minuti! al dente come piace a me! Per la cronaca: penne ai 4 formaggi... 

ciao!

----------

## klaudyo

Lo sviluppo di questa fondamentale applicazione si sta facendo sempre più concitato.

Sono orgolgioso di annunciare una nuova release di EasyTimer in grado ora di eseguire un comando al termine del conteggio!!!

Addirittura è possibile indicare se eseguire il comando in un terminale! (xterm, ovviamente....)

Chiedo però aiuto per quest'ultima feature: siccome sotto windows ovviamente xterm non esiste, dovrei usare "cmd.exe" per lanciare il terminale. Sapete come si può fare con QT a sapere in quale sistema gira l'applicazione? Così sotto Linux, faccio "xterm -e <comando scritto>" e sotto windows "cmd.exe /K <comando scritto>".

Esiste un metodo più "cross platform"? Cioè, esiste una classe QT che   "astrae" il sistema su cui è possibile invocare la console? sarebbe perfetto!

----------

## silian87

Evviva! la voglio provare!

Non l'hai ancora messa su pero', giusto?

----------

## klaudyo

Si, ora c'è!!!

Ma solo per Linux, ora devo andare via non ho tempo di compilarlo per windows.

La prossima release includerà la possibilità di interagire con i numeri anche con i tasti dx e sx del mouse (così se uno non ha la rotella lo può usare.....)

----------

## codadilupo

 *klaudyo wrote:*   

> Cioè?
> 
> Domanda: ma hai impostato il tempo a cui vuoi arrivare o da cui vuoi partire?
> 
> Se lasci tutto a 00:00:00 lui parte da zero per arrivare a zero.... quindi non parte.

 

oh, saro' scemo io, pero' ho provato di tutto: rotellina, click sulla barra, ho persino provato a cliccare sui numeri... ma nulla, 'un se sposta di una virgo9la  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## gaffiere

a quando un bell' ebuild? così magari lo inseriscono pure in portage ufficiale.

un'altra idea: potresti fargli eseguire una lista di comandi, piuttosto che uno solo;  e magari tra un comando e l'altro far ripartire lo stesso conto alla rovescia (o modificato). l'utilità? boh, mi è venuta in mente così ora   :Laughing:  beh magari far riposare la cpu tra una compilazione e l'altra, potrebbe essere già un motivo, no?

see ya

----------

## silian87

Ottimo! proprio quello che mi serviva!

Curiosita'... con cosa l'hai fatto? Sai mi piacerebbe fare programmi con interfaccia grafica... ma non so se si possono fare diversamente che a mano   :Confused:  .

----------

## klaudyo

Risposta rapida, perchè sto partendo.....

Qt + designer + emacs per il codice sorgente

Potresti usare anche KDevelop che integra tutto, ma io non l'ho mai usato, perciò non so bene com'è....

Ciao!

----------

## X-Drum

 *klaudyo wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   come si imposta il tempo? la barra sotto non si muove se tento di usarla con il cursore.
> 
> ciao 
> 
> No ho capito bene cosa intendi...

 

lol allora vorra' dire che non è intuitivo! o sono un utonto il che è possibile!

 :Razz: 

happy countdown!

----------

## alexbr

mi congraturo con l'autore, bellissima applicazione, me la studierò certamente (vorrei anch'io imparare ad usare bene le qt).

sarò un po' pignolo, dunque ho letto le istruzioni contenute in questa pagina: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=247985

e ho notato un po' di errori grammaticali: sostituisci i "for" che hai utilizzato per esprimere la finalità con dei più "inglesamente corretti" "to" e metti le "s" mancanti ad alcune terze persone.

per il resto, complimenti ancora per la app.

my 2 cents

alexbr

----------

## klaudyo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *klaudyo wrote:*    *comio wrote:*   come si imposta il tempo? la barra sotto non si muove se tento di usarla con il cursore.
> 
> ciao 
> 
> No ho capito bene cosa intendi... 
> ...

 

Bè non è che sia un software così complicato! Con la rotella del mouse si cambiano i numero che rappresentano le ore, i minuti e i secondi. Tutto qua.

Continuo a non capire cosa intendi quando dici che "la barra sotto non si muove se tento di usarla con il cursore".

Per barra intendi la progress bar? Se si, quella si "muove" quando il tempo scorre. QUindi, imposti il tempo, premi play e vedrai che si muove. Poi cos'è 'sto cursore di cui parli?

x codadilupo:

Ciò che dici tu mi incuriosisce! Se non ho capito male, se muovi la rotella sopra i numeri, questi non si muovono? Se è così mi sa che c'è qualche problema con QT e gli eventi del mouse. Che versione hai?

Ad ogni modo ora farò in modo che con il tasto SX del mouse i numeri crescano e con il DX descrescano.

x che ne ha voglia: mi date una mano a fare l'ebuid? non ne ho mai fatto uno!   :Embarassed: 

L'unica dipendenza che EasyTimer richiede è QT vers. 3.3.3 (almeno).

PS come viene sotto KDE (cioè con i temi per QT)? Siccome uso GNOME non ho idea di come si veda con qualche tema KDE....

----------

## klaudyo

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> mi congraturo con l'autore, bellissima applicazione, me la studierò certamente (vorrei anch'io imparare ad usare bene le qt).
> 
> sarò un po' pignolo, dunque ho letto le istruzioni contenute in questa pagina: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=247985
> 
> e ho notato un po' di errori grammaticali: sostituisci i "for" che hai utilizzato per esprimere la finalità con dei più "inglesamente corretti" "to" e metti le "s" mancanti ad alcune terze persone.
> ...

 

Le QT secondo me sono un framework eccezionale! Un valido aiuto per chi programma in C++ e vuole fare GUI (e soprattutto per fare cose cross platform). Il "designer" fornito con QT consente di creare facilmente le applicazioni, poi per il codice puoi usare emacs o altro.

Per quanto riguarda l'inglese, grazie! Anche se sono al quinto anno di informatica (quindi dopo aver letto tanti libri in inglese) ancora mi ostino a fare tanti errori grammaticali.... Correggerò la pagina. Anzi se ci sono altri suggerimenti....   :Smile: 

Ciao!

PS mi è venuta un'altra idea: ora metto anche l'opzione di suonare un'allarme alla fine del conteggio.... sempre più bello!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *klaudyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bè non è che sia un software così complicato! Con la rotella del mouse si cambiano i numero che rappresentano le ore, i minuti e i secondi. Tutto qua.
> 
> 

 

no per carità e che siamo rimasti un po spaesati:

è semplice ma non immediatamente intuibile

 *klaudyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Continuo a non capire cosa intendi quando dici che "la barra sotto non si muove se tento di usarla con il cursore".
> 
> 

 

pensava che la barra servisse a settare il timer!

perche' nn dai la possibilità di inserire il tempo anche tramite tastiera

fai un tasto con popup dove settare il tempo

 *klaudyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS come viene sotto KDE (cioè con i temi per QT)? Siccome uso GNOME non ho idea di come si veda con qualche tema KDE....

 

bene bene fa la sua porca figura!  :Very Happy: 

del resto Qt+Kde il binomio perfetto

----------

## klaudyo

Bene! Certo per me che uso GNOME da tano tempo è un vero paradosso programmare con QT!!   :Very Happy: 

Ho cercato di capire GTK, ma la loro impostazione non a oggetti non mi piace!   :Crying or Very sad:  Peccato....

----------

## X-Drum

beh si in effeti è un po paradossale

cmq per GTK ti capisco, ci ho fatto un progetto intero e ho strippato un bel po

non perche' sia difficoltoso ma perche' GTK è maldocumentato e povero di widget e funzioni (invece le qt ne abbondano).

alla fine l'applicazione è venuta anche bene (GTK+MYSQL)

Ho raccolto tutta la doc esistente e sono rimasto un po deluso

nn so se lo rifarei di nuovo!

----------

## klaudyo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> beh si in effeti è un po paradossale
> 
> cmq per GTK ti capisco, ci ho fatto un progetto intero e ho strippato un bel po
> 
> non perche' sia difficoltoso ma perche' GTK è maldocumentato e povero di widget e funzioni (invece le qt ne abbondano).
> ...

 

Condivido. Non parlo per esperienza, ma da quello che avevo visto. Anche l'assistant fornito con QT è veramente comodo. Un po' sullo stile JavaDoc... un punto di riferimento.

Piccola nota negativa di QT: l'editor per il codice di designer è veramente fatto male! Credo che l'integrazione con KDevelop abbia quindi un senso.

Sotto Windows l'intergazione con VS è soddisfacente, anche se è necessario stare attenti a non fare guai con l'apertura contemporanea dei soliti file (tra designer e VS).

Ciao!

PS tra poco EasyTimer avrà anche un simpatico allarme al termine del conteggio (attivabile opzionalmente) e l'interazione con i tasti DX e SX del mouse....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ghostraider

@ klaudyo : scusa sono un po' OT però volevo chiederti come hai fatto a fare la pagina con accesso tramite user e password...stiamo mettendo su un sito e mi piacerebbe avere una versione con pagina protetta...ho visto un po' di soluzioni varie in siti per html ecc...ma non mi convincono tanto...potresti darmi un suggerimento ?

----------

## silian87

sarebbero da provare le gtkmm ad oggetti in c++.

P.S.:Ghostraider, non rubarmi la firma!!!   :Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> sarebbero da provare le gtkmm ad oggetti in c++.
> 
> P.S.:Ghostraider, non rubarmi la firma!!!    

 

Le ho provate io tempo fa, non sono male ma la documantezione non era eccelsa. Ora non so se le cose siano cambiate.

----------

## Ghostraider

@silian87: no no aspetta ci siamo già "postati" la cosa...è tutto ok...dai non pensavo che SYNAPSE piacesse a così tante persone8O...pensavo fosse OpenSource...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## klaudyo

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> @ klaudyo : scusa sono un po' OT però volevo chiederti come hai fatto a fare la pagina con accesso tramite user e password...stiamo mettendo su un sito e mi piacerebbe avere una versione con pagina protetta...ho visto un po' di soluzioni varie in siti per html ecc...ma non mi convincono tanto...potresti darmi un suggerimento ?

 

Molto semplice.

Il mio sito è tutto "dinamico" fatto con PHP. Quando uno effettua il login, nella sessione dell'utente viene messo un flag a true ($_SESSION["auth"]=true).

Da quel momento riesco a capire chi è l'utente e che permessi ha potendo abilitare qundi certe funzioni e gestendo al tempo stesso tentativi di accessi fraudolenti.

Dietro il log in si cela un "esplora risorse" fatto da me per gestire una parte del mio spazio web. Consente d creare directory, uploadare file e rimuoverli. Esay and powerful!!!

Tra l'altro stavo lavorando alla possibilità di fare editing on-line delle pagine del sito stesso! Cioè, se mi loggo io che sono admin, allora su tutti gli articoli compare un'iconcina che, se cliccata, mi apre l'articolo in modalità "editing" in un popup. L'editing poi avviene con HTML area, incredibile tool che consente in tempo reale di applicare formattazioni ad una pagina e vederne il risultato sfruttando il browser stesso!! Funziona su tutti i browser.

Una volta editata la pag. confermo, e la pagina è online modificata senza aver usato ne editor ne ftp (insomma tipo CMS).

Il fatto è che visto che il mio sito non lo aggiorno spessissimo, la cosa si è un po' arenata....

Se ti sserve un po' di codice, te lo passo!

----------

## klaudyo

E' uscita l'ultima versione di EasyTimer!

Ora anche con un simpatico allarme alla fine del count (anche se sotto Linux funziona solo in certi casi, altrimenti è disabilitato).

Aggiornati gli screenshot e gli errori grammaticali della pagina inglese....  :Very Happy: 

Prossimo passo: l'ebuild! Help wanted.....

Se vi va guardate qui

----------

## Ghostraider

@ klaudyo: molto volentieri per il codice...ma a php sono parecchio a digiuno...alias ne so veramente poco...vedo di studiacchiarlo un po' allora!

Grazie!  :Razz: 

----------

## klaudyo

Ok, allora credo che appena imparerai le basi delle applicazioni web, il login riuscirai a fartelo da solo! E' facilissimo.

Ad ogni modo, se ti serve un file manager via web.....   :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

